# Another Newbie



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi All

We bought a 23RS in Pa. about 3 weeks ago and only got to tow it home to Bergen County, NJ. We can't wait to get out in it in the spring.

We graduated from a pop-up which just got to be to much to set up each time. We are (as we're getting older) starting to look at longer trips which, on the way, may include the friendly Walmart chain.

Before this last pop-up we had 3 other pop-ups, a small slide in and we really started out in the back of a pick-up with a cap on it. Just being married we wanted to see if we really liked camping. Need I say more.

We were introduced to this site by someone I also ran into on the internet sites. He suggested this site as being a friendly place to get info and help. (Joe H. If your out there Hi and Thanks).

Over the past couple of weeks I have been watching and reading differnt posts and I must say it is really a Great Site and we're glad to be a part of it. We are looking forward to tips and suggestionsand of course Help. I'm sure down the road we'll have questions on "how do I" or "what do I do now" since all we ever had are the pop-ups.

Brian


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome BP926 to a great site and even better "family".

There are lots of events here in the northeast, so hopefully you'll be able to make one this coming camping season.

Congrats on your new camper! You will love your Outback, we all do.

Clare


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new 23rd. You made a fine choice but I can't believe you went through 4 pop ups before getting an Outback. I only had one pop up. We loved it but as you said, we wanted to take longer trips and go further from home. This site is full of useless, I mean useful information. I've been getting ready to leave on a trip and had a problem. One post here and I had five responses in 15 minutes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats, and Welcome. The winter wait will be tough, but it will be great next spring and you will have stacked up 6 months of mods you want to do!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Outbackin' and to the best, NOT SO LITTLE anymore, site in cyberspace!!!

Lots of info, lots of support, and best of all, lots of REALLY special folks here on Outbackers. Jump in and Join in! Sure will help make this winter go by faster.

Sure hope you can join us at one of the many NorthEast Outbacker's events next year!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME!!!!! * 
Enjoy yourself and travel safe !!


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations, we've had our 23RS for three years now and still believe that there is no comparison in its class. Welcome aboard! Lots of mods to do, some more important than others.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bp926 said:


> We graduated from a pop-up which just got to be to much to set up each time. We are (as we're getting older) starting to look at longer trips which, on the way, may include the friendly Walmart chain.


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We had a pop-up before the Outback as well....and we had the same issue with "putting the puzzle back together" at the end of each trip. The Outback was a CLEAR winner against all others.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Brian, and Congratulations on the new 23rs. We also graduated up from a pop-up too. We camped in a tent for years but as you get older you want something better so we bought a pop-up and I can remember how excited we were to get it, no more sleeping on the ground then we got even older and bought the 23rs and now can't believe we stayed in the Pop-up so long. I too got tired of trying to remember how it folds up and the cranking, all the cranking. We really love out 23rs and I'm sure you will too, 2 queen beds in a 23 foot trailer, how cool.

Have fun and post often.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am also a graduate from a pop up. Glad to see you with Outbackers. You will find friends and help on this board. Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Iimagine you are anxiously awaiting spring right about now. It's kinda cold







right now.


----------

